# AutoTrail Imala 2017 SIDE GRAPHICS



## Sailer (1 mo ago)

Have just joined - my First Post < 
Does anyone have any experience in removing the water runes/staines that form below the front lower corner of the side windows.?
Have tried polishing but without success. Has any one actually either painted over their graphics or remove old graphics and replaced with new ones?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I cant answer your question but will give your post a bump for you...plus I'd be interested in the answer as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did use some fibreglass polish years ago that worked. I think I got it from a boat marina.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

how to remove water streaks from caravans and motorhomes


----------



## Sailer (1 mo ago)

Hi Folks,
Thank you for your replies regarding getting water staines off the area under my side windows.. I should have been more specific and pointed out that the areas I am referring to are where the side graphics are situated. The staining has not occurred to the actual vehicle wall but to the Autotrail vynal graphic on the wall. 
This why I also asked about anyone having experience in either painting over vynal graphics or removing old ones.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> how to remove water streaks from caravans and motorhomes


Black streaks are a different thing Jan. I know what the OP means as I have water marks on my graphics too and black streak remover doesn't work on them... although it is quite good on black streaks!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've tried many ways over plenty of years to get water stains off graphics, with no luck at all.

On my last van I had all the graphics renewed. The lad put them on over the top of the old ones and it worked very well, but only for a few years and then it was as bad as ever.

My advice is to leave it.

But anyway:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You will find how mine were done here. My van was an American RV, so a lot of graphics.









Motorhome external graphics


Has anyone ever removed any graphic/transfers on the external body of their motorhome or replaced any? I wish to smarten my van up in the next few months and I am looking around to find a tradesperson that can do it expertly. Wondering if one is taken off will it be decent underneath or even...




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

More.

I remember the lad who did mine asking me about which type of vinyl he should use. I just asked for the best lasting stuff, which is what he used though I don't remember the details.

I do remember being very disappointed to see it getting scruffy looking after a few years. I discussed it with him. He was dismissive saying that three to five years was all you got with vinyl-

Here's some info about that, and it does seem to bear that out: Outdoor vehicle graphics - what vinyl is best?


----------

